# 8N having problems



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

My old girl is having a few problems. I noticed the other day that I had water in the oil. I'm gonna have to put in in the garage and pull the head. I'm hoping its a gasket and not the head.
It backfired on me too when I gave it some throttle. It had been really cold outside. I let it idle for about 5-10 min before using it at half throttle. When I gave it more, it backfired and went on.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure it's not just condensation as a result of the cold? If you run it for a long period of time, say at least an hour under load, does it still persist? I'm pulling for ya!


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think so, but I'll check to see. I usually don't run it that long in the winter. About 30 minutes max. Long enough to put out a couple round bales of hay a week.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That short of a run could be producing condensation on the inside of the crankcase. Could still be the head gasket, as I'm unsure how much water we're talking about. Do you get any bubbles coming up to the filler on the radiator while the engine is running?


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about the bubbles. Never checked it while the engine was running. I did see a chuck of ice about the size of a quarter when I pulled the oil filler cap off. That was the first time I noticed water in it.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Tom, I have a '50 also. When I pull my oil cap, it's a white milky looking gooo. Pull the dip stick and it looks fine. That is normal as long as you are not loosing coolent in your radiator.

chris


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

dawzie said:


> Tom, I have a '50 also. When I pull my oil cap, it's a white milky looking gooo. Pull the dip stick and it looks fine. That is normal as long as you are not loosing coolent in your radiator.
> 
> chris


"Condensation"...Very common for the N's..


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

sounds like they are right condensation probly ive had pickups that would do the same thing nothing to worry about unless your loosing water


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I normally have to add about a quart in the summer time, but not in the winter. Thanks.

I've come across another issue now. The battery was dead and had to jumpstart. After running for about an hour, it was still dead and wouldn't crank over. I'm wondering if the alternator isn't charging it or if the battery is just crap. I bought the battery in 12/09. I took it off and dropped by the auto parts store where I bought it and they wanted to put it on the charger for an hour, but I was gonna have to wait until the other on finished. I said I'll bring it back, but haven't made it yet.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

wvcraftsman said:


> My old girl is having a few problems. I noticed the other day that I had water in the oil. I'm gonna have to put in in the garage and pull the head. I'm hoping its a gasket and not the head.
> It backfired on me too when I gave it some throttle. It had been really cold outside. I let it idle for about 5-10 min before using it at half throttle. When I gave it more, it backfired and went on.


If you have the side distributor, you might want to check the centrifugal advance to make sure it isn't sticking. make sure that the initial timing is correct and the timing order is right. 

Condensate can cause water in the oil . Do you have antifreeze in the coolant? If so, if you'll find antifreeze in the oil, you have a blown headgasket or cracked head or block.


----------

